# Cubefans: DIY Type D



## Durben (May 23, 2008)

Hey, I'm planning to buy a Black Diy Type D (the one assembled), I want to ask this for those who have already bought them. Do they turn smoothly?, and does it have yellow cores?

Because the Type A, said in the details, have yellow cores and are not yet assembled.


----------



## martijn_cube (May 23, 2008)

there are a couple big topic's about them, there i think not more then 10 topics below this one.
the D is super, i recommend to buy at least 2. they have a White core, and i recommend to buy a couple seperate Yellow cores too. So you can change them with the White cores. It makes the D even better. Type A screws Won't fit your D cube. I've heard people say that the green one may be even better.


----------



## Durben (May 23, 2008)

Thanks.
But do you mean to buy at least two Type D?


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (May 23, 2008)

Durben said:


> Thanks.
> But do you mean to buy at least two Type D?



Get more than one: it's that worth it.

I broke my PB average of 12.48 with an average of 12.33 with a type D DIY.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (May 23, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> I broke my PB average of 12.48 with an average of 12.33 with a type D DIY.



Now that is ridiculous


----------



## martijn_cube (May 23, 2008)

Durben said:


> Thanks.
> But do you mean to buy at least two Type D?



yeah at least two . this way you can also try to put some type A cubies on the D cube. but i've put them all back to Full D cube. and i don't ever use my type A cubes anymore. but i've got 4 type D cubes so i don't need the A's anymore.
so i recommend buy a couple type D's and some Yellow cores.


----------



## Robert (May 24, 2008)

why would you need more than 1 exact same cube?


----------



## martijn_cube (May 24, 2008)

no cube is the same, from the 4 type D's i have, one black and the white are my fav. but yeah it's not really necessary.


----------



## velcro (May 28, 2008)

I just got my black type d today and it fells cheap. I just got it so I have not lubed it but is the plastic softer than type a or is it just because I just opened the plastic?


----------



## n00bcubix (May 28, 2008)

lubricate the cube and it'll be fast and it will not pop


----------



## velcro (May 28, 2008)

ok thank you. after playing with it I can feel it getting better.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (May 29, 2008)

lol you find the plastic cheap, and the plastic is my favorite part  That just shows how cubers like differant things eg. I like my cubes tight (like only just loose enought to cut corners better than a store bought) and I like that "cheap" plastic feel.


----------



## velcro (May 30, 2008)

*LukeMayn* said:


> lol you find the plastic cheap, and the plastic is my favorite part  That just shows how cubers like differant things eg. I like my cubes tight (like only just loose enought to cut corners better than a store bought) and I like that "cheap" plastic feel.




It is that some of my friends at school have cube that feels just like and they barley even turn. But it is now my new favorite cube.

I have been having trouble with the center caps not coming off. The little part under it seems longer than my type a and now I have some cuts under my finger nail from lifting it up. Anyone know anythings I can do about that? There is dried blood and it hurts(not that bad) to put pressure. Even when Im writing. Anyone else have the same problem?


----------



## Crzyazn (May 30, 2008)

that's what tools are for...

Don't aggravate any injury too much, but i doubt a center cap would cause a grievous injury

Give it time, i've gotten worse injuries involving my hand and an unsteady screwdriver...


----------



## Harris Chan (May 31, 2008)

Yah, use those Xacto knife to lever it up the center cap. That's what I use for my type A caps too.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (May 31, 2008)

also you will want to change to core (not the centers or screws or anything) to a type a (the yellow one) it will make a BIG differance IMHO


----------



## velcro (Jun 1, 2008)

Ok I have a white type a and a black thpe d. When I ordered it I ordered a bag of springs and washers insted of some cores. Would it make a big difference to my type a if I switched the cores?

I my type d is now self lossening itself every 3-2 solves. Anyone know how tofix that?


----------



## pete (Jun 1, 2008)

velcro said:


> Ok I have a white type a and a black thpe d. When I ordered it I ordered a bag of springs and washers insted of some cores. Would it make a big difference to my type a if I switched the cores?




if you switch just the cores it should not make difference to your A type cube while improving your D type cube,
but do not switch the centre pieces/springs/screws otherwise you would end up with one very good cube and one very bad.

however it only makes sense to switch the cores if your A type cube came with the new type yellow core.

check this picture (new type core on the left) :







the reason why D type cube works better with the new type yellow core is because they come with those new screws with the tiny tube around the thread. because of that you can't get the screw deep enough on standard core (the tiny tube around the thread acts as a stopper and once you reach that you can't screw any deeper) but on the new type yellow core you can get it somewhat deeper and it does make a difference.

screws for type A cubes have no such structure therefore the core doesn't make any difference in my opinion (you can get the screw as deep as you need regardless of the core)



velcro said:


> I my type d is now self lossening itself every 3-2 solves. Anyone know how tofix that?



perhaps the reason is what I just said above, you can't get the screw deep enough to hold properly due to the "stopper".
new type yellow core should fix that. if not then put little bit of superglue on the tip of the screw before inserting in to the core.


----------



## Unscarred1925 (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm just wondering how long do you guys have been using Type D Cubes from Cube4you/ Cubefans?

I have been using them for more than 2 months, yes long before cube4you sells them because its very availlable here in the Philippines and you can find them very easy. If you know where to buy then you can have by less than $2.

anyway, I noticed something with these cubes when i do applly silicone. Yes of course they are lubricated and works well with silicone but it is supposed to be protected by extreme friction due to speedcubing. Sadly they are not, I have used more than 5 Type D's and similar results occur. After using it for at least 2 to 3 weeks i noticed residue of the plastic coming off. The notches at the center cubies suffers a lot from it and when its really come to worse those notches disappears.

Bottomline, it's my best cube ever after trying studio, rubik diy, c4u, edison, store bought rubiks, etc. But its not that durable good thing, well its not hard to find.


----------



## pete (Jun 1, 2008)

Unscarred1925 said:


> I'm just wondering how long do you guys have been using Type D Cubes from Cube4you/ Cubefans?
> 
> After using it for at least 2 to 3 weeks i noticed residue of the plastic coming off. The notches at the center cubies suffers a lot from it and when its really come to worse those notches disappears.



do you have a green type D ?
you can just experiment and swap the green center cubies, they are made of a different plastic (they just feel different for some reason, i like those more than the cubies made of black plastic).
i don't like green colour - it's causing me problem with recognition, so i just swapped the center cubies on to my black type D and close them off with black caps so i don't see the green colour at all.

i don't know if it solves your problem but it may be worth the try (likewise it's possible that white and pink type D center pieces are made of different grade plastic)



Unscarred1925 said:


> I have been using them for more than 2 months, yes long before cube4you sells them because its very availlable here in the Philippines and you can find them very easy. If you know where to buy then you can have by less than $2.



ok, tell us where to buy these cubes for less than $2
is the manufacturer based in Philippines or China ?
can you provide the contact details ?

cheers


----------



## Unscarred1925 (Jun 1, 2008)

Yes I have all the colors, ok I might give it a try.


Unscarred1925 said:


> ok, tell us where to buy these cubes for less than $2
> is the manufacturer based in Philippines or China ?
> can you provide the contact details ?
> 
> cheers



It is based in China I think, there are no online cube shop here yet that offers those cubes. The cubes are sold on the streets like a newspaper so i think its not yet possible. But if you know someone from here that can buy you its easy. Ok, i'm very busy these days so I can't lol!


----------

